# HCG levels decrease then rise again?? help??



## lyn33

had my levels checked again today and they went back up to 407, its just so confusing... they did tell me it could be ectopic and a D&C is an option, but I am nervous about scare tissue and getting pregnant again! they also said there is medicine i could take to expel the pregnancy, aahhh but i am going again on tuesday for another level check to see if it goes down and it naturally passes like the 1st. i hate that it is dragged out it makes it harder to get through! 
has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## lori

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I haven't been in exactly the same situation, but I just wanted to say that I opted for a D&C after my MMC, and I have no regrets. I had very minimal cramping immediately after, light bleeding, AF returned 5 weeks later, and I got pregnant again on the next cycle. Friends of mine who've had natural MCs had a great deal more pain and bleeding, and some took ages for their cycles to regulate again. I'm not advocating unnecessary surgical interventions, but I just wanted you to know that a D&C isn't always a bad thing. 

All the best :hugs: I'm thinking of you


----------



## aussiettc

i haven't had dropping and rising levels but i have had slow rising levels. Mine rose really really slowly over 3 weeks and then ended in a MC. It wasn't to painful. If i was you i would have more monitoring done for another week at least just to make sure you didn't have vanishing twin syndrome or something else. Perhaps get 2 more lots of blood done and see what happens then ask for a scan before deciding to have a D&C just to make sure you don't have little bean hanging in there.


----------



## downwardsun

I had a natural miscarriage 2 weeks ago at 5+5. When I first went to the ER for bleeding my HCG was 169, when I went to my regular OB/GYN for a follow up my levels were 231. He had me go for another beta 2 days later and it was 191. He wasn't happy with the rate of fall so he ordered an ultrasound which came back clear and more blood work which came back at 133. 

The number can fluctuate as it falls, I am SO sorry you are having to go through this! :cry:

My Doctor did stress that if my body could do this naturally to go that route. He is of the opinion that D&C's are done too often unnecessarily and can do irreparable harm to the uterus. Plus you should wait a few cycles after a D&C to start again, he said I could start TTC as soon as my levels were below 20.

My MC was pretty painless .. just a very heavy period and while the week has not been up for me to get the last beta draw my FRER are coming back almost negative and my OPK's are getting near positive and I'm seeing EWCM. So I am going to ovulate only a few days later than a normal cycle.


----------



## Hippogriff

I don't know what stage of your cycle you are on, or whether you've already had an ultrasound, but one possible reason for a fall and then a rise is a twin pregnancy where one twin has been lost, but the second is continuing. Hugs to you at a difficult time, I hope there's some good news coming.


----------



## Skier75

I had HCG levels that were falling slowly, then started rising again. After weeks of not knowing what was going on, I finally had an internal ultrasound where they found an ectopic pregnancy. I would try to get an internal ultrasound if you can just to eliminate that possibility. It's also possible that it's the twin senario. I know it's frustrating not knowing exactly what's going on and I wish you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## zippy4

Hi hun, my HCG went from 1365 down to 1360 and then back up to 2260. A scan showed I was still pregnant but everything was smaller than expected.  I went on to miscarry a few days later. I let everything happen naturally and suffered little pain. I was meant to be 8 weeks and 5 days and the m/c was confirmaed by another scan at 9 weeks 2 days. I got pregnant the very next cycle before AF but sadly lost that one 2. Good luck x


----------



## roxursox302

lyn33 said:


> had my levels checked again today and they went back up to 407, its just so confusing... they did tell me it could be ectopic and a D&C is an option, but I am nervous about scare tissue and getting pregnant again! they also said there is medicine i could take to expel the pregnancy, aahhh but i am going again on tuesday for another level check to see if it goes down and it naturally passes like the 1st. i hate that it is dragged out it makes it harder to get through!
> has anyone else had this happen?

I had pretty much the exact same thing happen to me. When I first started bleeding at 6 weeks my levels were 636. Two days later 350. Well I went back in two weeks to make sure everything was normal and the level was 750. Two days later 950. Like you I was wary about a D&C so I opted for the medicine. I had methotrexate and I required 4 shots in 2 weeks. Some people only need 2. It took 3 months for my HCG levels to go back to normal and now I can't get pregnant again. All this stuff is very frustrating. The only side effects from the meds was very tired and nautious but it only lasted 2 days after the shots. good luck!


----------



## lyn33

so sorry for what you are going through, I know its not easy... i am very appreciative for your help, and hope things work out for you i am sure that they will!! I am trying to keep my head up as well and hopefully trying again soon.. much love


----------



## Adanma

That happened to me. They levels did eventually go down on their own and I actually ovulated 3 days earlier than normal and Af started 5 days earlier than normal. Hopefully things resolve soon. It's such an emotional rollercoaster!

Adanma


----------



## littlebopeep

hope alls ok if it were me id be pushing for an internal scan having had an ectopic back in may which was initally missed by the hospital then i had surgery to remove the tube i was advised to get the tube removed as it can increase the chance of ectopic in the same tube hope you dont have to go through it xxxxxxx


----------

